# Advice and tips for people applying for jobs



## greenfield (28 Jan 2009)

I have recently advertised a vacancy for the first time in a while and not surprisingly have been inundated with hundreds of applications. The particular job was an administrative job where it was specified that accuracy, attention to detail and excellent typing skills were required. To be honest I have been shocked by the poor standard of the vast majority of the applications but do not have the resources to give feedback directly. I thought it might be useful to start a thread here where those of us who work in HR or who have been involved in recruiting, pass on some advice to people out looking for a job. So based on my experience, here are my top ten for what they are worth....

1. NO spelling errors - make sure you check your covering email or covering letter as well as your CV. If you are sending your application in by post, make sure that the application is addressed correctly (one applicant spelt the name of the company incorrectly on the envelope). Even for your covering email, type the message into a Word document and check it before sending it. However don't reply entirely on spell-check and use a dictionary if you are not sure, there are plenty online. I would say more than half of the applications had spelling mistakes which automatically ruled them out of this job. Be very careful about using the word "liaise" as it seems to be a difficulty word to spell.

2. Pay attention to your grammar and syntax. What you type in your letter should make sense. Many of the letters had long rambling sentences full of gobblegook business speak, some of which sounded like they had been lifted from corporate brochures or websites. Plain English please (unless you are applying for a spin Doctor position ). Ask someone else to read it (who can spell) and give you honest feedback.

3. The first person singular pronoun (I) is always in capitals, whether it is at the start or in the middle of a sentence. It was amazing how many people used "i" repeatedly.

4. Check your typing. Put a space after a full stop. Put a capital letter at the start of a sentence. Use paragraphs where appropriate. Check that your layout is clear and simple.

5. Read carefully the instructions on how you apply for the job and follow them precisely. 

6. Apply for the actual job. This means that you always attach a detailed covering email or letter to your CV. However do not just copy and paste a generic letter that you reuse for every job. As a recruiter I want to know that you are interested in the particular job and in our Company. Your covering letter should say why you are interested in the particular job, why you are interested in our Company and what you have to offer to us. This takes a bit of research but it will make you stand out.

7. Don't avoid the obvious gaps or shortcomings in your background. Most CV's have some issue that jumps out to the recruiter for example a career change, applying for a more junior position, gaps between jobs, having less than the stated requirements for the job etc. You need to address this in your letter.

8. Keep your CV to a maximum of two pages. Use bullet points where possible rather than long paragraphs of text. Be consistent in the layout, including font and font size throughout. Make it easy for the recruiter to read it. Think of me sitting down with a mountain of CV's in front of me - you are not going to impress me if I have to work hard to figure out your details.

9. Include an email address. If you do not have one (surprisingly some applicants did not have one) the reality is that you are at least 24 hours behind the first applicants for the job. There are plenty of free emails available such as hotmail etc. However, make sure that your email address is appropriate. One applicant in an otherwise unremarkable CV has an address of (using my own askaboutmoney login as an example) Greenfield4fun@hotmail.com.

10. Do not reply on agencies. Companies are reverting to direct recruitment to save costs and because there are plenty of applicants available again.

I am sure that other people can give extra advice, particularly on speculative applications.

I really do feel really sorry for people who have found themselves out of work and also remember what is was like back in the 80's sending of hundreds of CV's and getting no reply.


----------



## FutureProof (28 Jan 2009)

greenfield said:


> 10. Do not reply on agencies. Companies are reverting to direct recruitment to save costs and because there are plenty of applicants available again.



And certainly its not worth paying for jobsites that "will find you the hidden job marked" or tart up your CV


----------



## Thirsty (28 Jan 2009)

Agree re the email address.  

Get a separate one that you use only for job applications if necessary; sticking as near as you can to the format of <firstname>.<lastname> @ <provider>.com

CuteHotGal@yahoo.com and the like doesn't inspire confidence.


----------



## Padraigb (28 Jan 2009)

All good advice.

As the first four points were concerned with writing standards, I read the post with a red-pen mindset -- and I found a typo.

Additional suggestions:
- Do not package a CV too elaborately with fancy binding materials; they are usually binned immediately (perhaps with the CV still inside); use good-quality stationery, but nothing too unusual, like 120gsm antique ivory.
- Leave decent margins on the page; this assists readability; in particular, a generous left margin might help the prospective employer file it and still be able to consult it.
- Be prepared to tailor your CV to foreground points that are relevant to a particular job (while still being truthful).


----------



## gillarosa (28 Jan 2009)

greenfield said:


> 10. Do not reply on agencies. Companies are reverting to direct recruitment to save costs and because there are plenty of applicants available again.


 
I imagine you meant to say 'rely on agencies' ???


----------



## mimmi (28 Jan 2009)

Tailor you CV and cover letter to the job. Most job specs hand it to you on a plate re the 4/5 key competencies and skills they want, yet so many people just dont make the connection. I waded through 35 applications a few months ago, and only 2 -3 people did the above, they stood out and got selected for interview.

Apart from e-mail addresses, some people may need to be careful re their digital footprint e.g. FB, Myspace pages etc - some employers do look people up!


----------



## greenfield (28 Jan 2009)

ha, ha, kind of knew I was setting myself up for some rigourous proof reading  - I actually think that my no "reply" to agencies is a freudian slip as I am definitely not replying to all the emails and messages I have had from agencies since I advertised the job (the ad specified that I did not want to be contacted by agencies).


----------



## shoegal (28 Jan 2009)

Great points Greenfield, I have a friend who's job searching at the moment and will pass on the info.


----------



## Mpsox (28 Jan 2009)

Read the job advert, you'd be amazed how many people don't seem to do that and think if they send the same CV out for every job they'll get an interview

If you give your mobile number, remember to be careful as to what you say on your voicemail message, I still remember calling one guy about a job he'd applied for a while back, very impressive CV, my call went straight to his voicemail and his message said, "if I know you and like you I'll call you back, if I don't, f..k off" or words to that effect. I didn't leave a message.


----------



## sandrat (28 Jan 2009)

Kildrought said:


> Agree re the email address.
> 
> Get a separate one that you use only for job applications if necessary; sticking as near as you can to the format of <firstname>.<lastname> @ <provider>.com
> 
> CuteHotGal@yahoo.com and the like doesn't inspire confidence.


 
alas that's how I lost my wickedwitch email address, lack of use when I started applying for jobs.


----------



## Spec (3 Mar 2009)

I work in recruitment and receive CVs from individuals applying for positions. Many of the individuals applying for roles don't read the job spec and end up wasting my time and their own time. When a job description mentions that a candidate must have a certain qualification, there is no sense in a candidate without those qualifications applying for the role. 

I understand that many individuals believe it's a "numbers game" and that by sending many applications he or she will get an interview. This maybe the case but job seekers should take care to understand the role they are applying for. 

It is a good idea for individuals to network a little prior to sending an application. Talking to a manager in a company that is in contact with the Hiring Manager would certainly be a good idea. This way the application is endorsed and gives a job seeker a far greater chance of securing an interview.


----------



## jobsguru (10 Mar 2009)

Spec said:


> I work in recruitment and receive CVs from individuals applying for positions. Many of the individuals applying for roles don't read the job spec and end up wasting my time and their own time. When a job description mentions that a candidate must have a certain qualification, there is no sense in a candidate without those qualifications applying for the role.



Back in the day I used to work for a newspaper in the production dept.  I had extremely good photoshop skills (I mean exceptional) and reasonable quark skills but no illustrator skills to speak of.  I knew that if I could get to show my photoshop skills "live" I could get a job just about anywhere.  I was a photoshop specialist.

Time went by and I wanted a change.  I applied for several jobs through recruitment agencies.  All the adverts asked for Photoshop, quark and illustrator.  That is because they were the standard three packages for any designer.  I never got one call / email back from a recruitment agency.  I realised that I was getting binned because I didn't meet all the requirements on paper.  To this day I am certain that I would have had no problem landing a job if I had been allowed forward to interview.  I was young and naive though.  I didn't assert myself.  I did talk to a few recruitment consultants but in each case it became clear to me that they did not fully understand the industry, job in question, or why my skills would be in demand.

Roll on a few years.  I am now in recruitment too, although I do very little direct recruiting.  I have never forgotten my experience then as a job seeker.  I drum into all those around me the importance of getting to know their candidates, and frankly, if they don't know the industry they are recruiting into then they won't be working in the company I work for.

Imho the attitude 





> end up wasting my time and their own time


 is partially responsible for the horrific reputation the recruitment industry in languishing in.  These people may not have read the advertisement properly and may indeed not be suitable for the particular job, but there will be other jobs.  In fairness to you at least you say that they waste your time.... so you are clearly not just ignoring them as happens in some cases.  

This is not aimed at Spec:-
Recruitment Consultants all to often treat their candidates in particular with contempt or a superior attitude.  Recruitment is a service industry and candidates are the customers every bit as much as clients are.  Now that we are in a recession there are too many recruitment consultants trying to fill too few jobs. Recruitment consultants are losing their jobs.  The ones that survive will be the ones that offer a good service.  In fact good may no longer be enough!  The recruitment industry needs a cleansing.

With regards to the original post.  You were quite right in thinking that you would not need the services of a recruitment agency to find you an admin role.  You are incorrect in assuming that nobody needs the services of a recruitment agency in the current economic climate.

Depending on the role, recruiting staff can still be a difficult task.  I personally have experienced several positions in the last few months that have either remained unfilled or have required bringing in staff from abroad.

Recruitment agencies also provide a first stage vetting process - a pre-interview selection process that would have provided you with a neatly trimmed down version of the pile of CV's you got with only suitable applicants.  (if you do not get relevant CV's from a recruitment agency then drop them and use other ones.... there are plenty out there looking for your business.  You are paying for a service after all... make sure you get it.)

The recruitment agency will have a large network of advertising locations that will give a much greater spread of advertising than you would be likely to achieve on your own without spending more than the cost of the recruitment agency in both actual expense and the hours of work needed to achieve similar results.  This means a bigger pool of potential candidates to pick from.

A good recruitment consultant should also be able to give you advice on the current market, show an understanding of the position you wish to fill and your company.  They should be able to advise you on current salary trends and should shape your job description to attract the right candidates.  They should be able to talk you through all the candidates they send to you before you select which ones you call for interview.

In short, using recruitment agencies can make the selection of a new employee considerably easier and is often viewed by companies as outsourcing part of their HR function.  Nobody ever outsources for any reason other than savings be it that they come from time saved or money saved or both (is there a difference?).

There is one more, often overlooked, aspect to using recruitment agencies.  Nearly all of them will offer the security of a refund if the employee you hire does not work out (within a reasonable time frame).  Often this is commuted to a free replacement.  If you are not using an agency  you would have to go through the entire expense again.  This refund policy makes sense, because although you made the ultimate erroneous hiring decision, it was the recruitment agency that supplied you with that person in the first place and they are therefor equally culpable!


----------



## cindilu (22 Mar 2009)

I wonder if the hiring company should advise a prospective employee that they are being taped?

I recently applied for a call centre job and had a reply from the HR Manager who left me a message to call her back.  I returned her call but she asked me to hold for a moment.  I presumed that she was on another call and thought nothing of it.  We had a short chat and I realized that I was being asked questions that would normally be asked in an interview.  I explained that I wanted time to prepare for an interview and she said she would get back to me.

At the close of business that day, I received an e-mail stating that due to my responses on the telephone interview, they would not be pursuing my application and wished me luck!

Is this common business practice?  I think I should have been advised that I was participating in a telephone interview and given a chance to prepare.  Am I being too naive?  I feel completely duped!!!


----------



## greenfield (23 Mar 2009)

Jobsguru - To clarify, my advice was that job seekers should not* rely* on agencies and I think this applies no matter what job or what sector you are in.   In recent years many people went to agencies and no further when looking for work and never  considered any other avenues.   

For cindilu, I evaluate candidates during any contact I have with them, even if it is just a quick conversation to arrange an interview.   You were asked to ring the HR manager and although you did not know it was a fornal interview, you should consider that *any* contact with a Company forms part of your evaluation and more importantly represents an opportunity to sell yourself.   I would chalk that interview down to experience and try not to let it annoy you too much.


----------



## cindilu (24 Mar 2009)

Thanks, Greenfield.  Ok, I guess I'll just chalk that up to experience.  In future, I'll make sure I'm prepared for any contact.


----------



## funnymunny (21 Apr 2009)

I was looking for a thread on C.V.'s and this seems to fit the bill.  I am very interested to hear again from prospective employers regarding the cover letter.  A friend of mine has asked me to look over her husbands cover letter as he has sent out over one hundred applications and has only received one interview.  I am aware that not all of this will be down to his cover letter or c.v. but would like some advice anyway. My initial feeling was that the cover letter was too long winded and only reiterated what was already on his c.v. 

For many years I have been under the illusion that a cover letter should be brief and to the point.  'Dear .... I wish to apply for the position of....as advertised in..... Please find attached my curriculum vitae for your perusal/attention.  I would be delighted to attend for an interview at your convenience and if successful would be available for an immediate start'.  I was under the impression that many cover letters are simply a repetition of the information already contained in the c.v. and that the c.v. should be self explanatory.  However, according to many posters here, a more comprehensive cover letter is required and it would seem to be the consensus of many websites who give advice on such matters.  

Aside from repetition, I also assumed that given the current climate, employers/recruiters would not have the time to read 100's of long cover letters and could deduce from the c.v. whether the candidate was suitable for interview or not.  

It would seem I have been misguided for some time now and perhaps this is the reason that I have been unsuccessful in my own recent attempts to secure a full time job.  

I would love to hear some feedback on this and if someone has seen a good basis for a cover letter (I realise it should be job specific and not generic) I would be very grateful if they would give me the website address. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## VA75 (5 May 2009)

Hi

For the fourth time in a row I have responded to an ad posted on a jobs website (where I do have the relevant experience and skills), have spoken to the recruitment agent when they followed up with a phone call only to be fobbed off with an excuse as to why the job I applied for doesn't actually exist. Is it just me or are there really no jobs out there but recruitment agents are posting vacancies just to get a rake of CVs in?
I'm genuinely looking for a job and I'm finding this very frustrating.


----------



## Guest128 (5 May 2009)

Unfortunately many, many jobs on those sites are merely fishing for CVs.....its really annoying.


----------



## UptheDeise (5 May 2009)

greenfield said:


> 10. Do not reply on agencies. Companies are reverting to direct recruitment to save costs and because there are plenty of applicants available again.
> 
> I am sure that other people can give extra advice, particularly on speculative applications.
> 
> I really do feel really sorry for people who have found themselves out of work and also remember what is was like back in the 80's sending of hundreds of CV's and getting no reply.


 
Shouldn't that be _they_ are plenty of applicants and 80's sending _off _hundreds.

Surely spotting those(or should that be these? Oh you have me paranoid now) mistakes qualifies me for the job?


----------



## Speedwell (5 May 2009)

Very good post OP. I really enjoyed reading it.


----------



## BoscoTalking (5 May 2009)

yep - i have had to read CV'S lately and binned a fair few for your reasons. 
Can i just say that unless you want to waste your own time do not send more than 2 pages - cut out waffle - the "conference attended" section is a waste of space. I would much rather see someone spend time and energy on listing what they see as their attributes and my gain for hiring them is. Tailoring a cv for the job is a must.


----------



## DeeFox (6 May 2009)

A friend is looking for "an experienced manager to run an off licence".  Fairly straightforward I would have thought.  Some of the cvs handed in just list name, contact details, work experience and hobbies - no mention of any experience in either management or with off licences!  One person even had experience in retail but didn't link this back to how it would apply to running an off licence.  I think it is very important to tailor each application to the specific job advertised.  And to emphasise anything that might be useful.  And if you don't have any relevant experience at all to say something in the cover letter about how you've always had an interest in the area.


----------



## ssm (13 May 2009)

hi everyone

I recently applied for a school secretarial job and have been lucky enough to get an interview.  (had a tailor made letter and cv!!!!).

The problem is that I have a holiday booked for last week of June first week of July.

I feel that I should mention this, with an I hope it doesnt disqualify me sentence, but have been advised not to until I am offered the job as it may go against me.

The problem is that I would prefer to be upfront and honest about it.

I cant cancel or change the holiday as we are taking my parents and meeting an aunt of mine whose husband died last year and they are all so excited about it!  

What should I do?

Thanks!


----------



## Thirsty (17 May 2009)

I don't understand?  Is the interview date clashing with your holiday? 

If it isn't, just do the interview as normal; there's no reason for you to mention holidays until you have accepted the job offer and your new employer wants to confirm your start date.  At which point you say I will be available to start on xxth of July, simple as that.


----------



## MrEarl (27 May 2015)

Hello,

There really needs to be some form of regulation or perhaps a "name and shame" website available, where everyone can see how recruitment agencies are behaving, what individual experiences have been like etc.

One particular Dublin based agency has recently run an advert for a position which is for a small, but very high profile employer, who are not actually hiring.  The role in question was filled approx 8 months ago.  The Dublin based agency claim it's a mistake and the role should not have been advertised, but the same mistake has appeared on their own website and two independent jobs websites.  While I cannot prove it, I am quite sure this is not the first time they have advertised positions that are not available.

Another Dublin agency has recently advertised a role, but while three telephone messages have been left for the recruiter named as the point of contact, there has been no returned call over a period of approx 5 days (despite the telephone number being left each time with a receptionist, voicemail being available etc.).

Both of the above are well established, well known recruiters. In each case, it's relatively senior staff at the recruitment agency in question, who are involved.

I am sure there are good and bad agents everywhere, but until something is done (perhaps by the industry itself), the recruitment business is going to continue to have a very bad name.


----------



## Purple (27 May 2015)

My problem with recruitment agencies is that they don't understand the industry I am in. There have been many occasions over the years when we have looked to staff through agencies and not once have they found suitable people. If you don't know a product then you can't sell it properly. That applies to service providers as well as everyone else.


----------



## becky (27 May 2015)

I agree it's a good post.   Apologies this will be a bit random, but I have a job.

I receive in excess of 50 C.V's a week for 'a position' in your organisation.  What position, is it a nurse, a doctor , a cleaner, a typist..... who knows? I don't have the time to decide for you.

Nor do I have the time to ring you to hear very flexible but once you're hired you would prefer a Monday to Friday 9-5 job.  Please stop telling lies.

If you want to insert a cover letter, don't insert a cover email with a totally different paragraph to your cover letter. This means  the C.V., the cover letter and email has to be printed down. This means someone has to read all of these, I'm not big on cover letters/cover emails btw.

Please just send in a well written C.V.

I was taught that you need to have two spaces after a full stop and one space after a comma. I don't get too bothered about a small grammar/spelling mistakes (we all rely on the red line too much) because you can't be cutting off your nose to spite your face.


That said the lack of paragraphs drives me insane as it makes it much harder to follow/read.  I put that down to the twitter/text age we live in.

To the OP, you will be receiving C.V's from people who really don't want the job, but want to show the SW they are actively looking for work.  One of the reasons I get so many C.V's is we acknowledge all C.V's.

Other things that wing me up:

My health is excellent, everyone thinks that.

I am hard worker, everyone thinks that.

Recruitment companies, they would sell their granny 2 or 3 times over.  The better ones admits to that. I am happy that in my 15 years of recruitment, I have never met one of them for lunch/dinner to discuss my recruitment needs.

That's what I like application forms.


----------



## Leo (28 May 2015)

becky said:


> I was taught that you need to have two spaces after a full stop and one space after a comma.



Double spacing only came in with, and largely went out with typewriters. Common advice to older job applicants is to avoid using the double spacing they learned on typewriters where they don't want to give away their age.


----------



## MrEarl (28 May 2015)

Here's another one....

I've recently been told that CVs are now to be written in the third person, is that correct ?


----------



## becky (28 May 2015)

Thanks for the tip Leo.


----------



## becky (28 May 2015)

ssm said:


> hi everyone
> 
> I recently applied for a school secretarial job and have been lucky enough to get an interview.  (had a tailor made letter and cv!!!!).
> 
> ...



I don't see the need to mention it at interview, unless you are asked. If so, tell the truth.


----------



## STEINER (28 May 2015)

Leo said:


> Double spacing only came in with, and largely went out with typewriters. Common advice to older job applicants is to avoid using the double spacing they learned on typewriters where they don't want to give away their age.



I have used MS Word from 1997 and it has been 2 spaces after a full stop for me and 1 space after a comma.  This is how I have written any text for academic or professional purposes.

Chronological CVs showing college and employment periods are obviously the real age indicators.


----------



## Leper (29 May 2015)

Advice from a cynical person approaching full retirement:- Before you issue any covering letter, CV, etc if you have any contacts anywhere within or without the company in which you intend to work use them.  Other applicants who can, will.  Do not believe in fair play, best person for the job, etc.  It's the Contacts, Stupid!

If you are naive enough not to take the above seriously, well best of luck to you.


----------



## Leo (2 Jun 2015)

STEINER said:


> Chronological CVs showing college and employment periods are obviously the real age indicators.



Wonder does that vary from industry to industry, 99% of what I see in IT use chronological order, including every grad or recently qualified applicant.


----------



## Latrade (2 Jun 2015)

For me it's about putting a bit of time and thought into the cv and cover letter depending on the job. I'm not overly concerned about direct relevant experience, but look at the job descriptions and the skills they ask for (as long as they aren't that awful HR/Management/Business nonsense speak). When giving a brief overview of your work experience focus in on the aspects of your job that match or relate to the skills they're asking for (even if in a slightly different environment).

It'll depend on the field you're applying for, but I prefer work experience first and a concise overview of each job that shows application and practical skill development and use of the skills I'm asking for.

Academic qualifications can be at the end and just bullet points. On this I'm more interested in post grad learning relating to skills and job. Plus if you've gone through college, I'll assume you did ok in school, so don't need leaving cert or school details. The outside interests...I'm not bothered or interested to be honest, but I know some employers are.

For the cover letter, again shortish...about three paragraphs if you can, but give a bit more detail and colour to the work experience and how it matches skills I want and the job.

Tailoring the cv and cover letter shows you've read the detail and done some research about the job rather than just firing out generic cvs, but also highlights your competence for the role rather than just being another in the pile with the same qualifications and similar work experience.

One last important thing...get the cv and cover letter proof read if you can. Please. When dealing with piles of applications, its easy to come up with reasons to reject people and get the pile down a bit. Bad grammar, etc, it just gives us a chance to put you in the no pile. The application is your first chance to get my attention and impress, you wouldn't turn up to an interview in a tatty track suit, so put the same effort into smartening up your cv and letter to be well -written and relevant to the job.


----------



## thedaddyman (2 Jun 2015)

Agree with tailoring the CV. Also provide a short summary at the start. Don't focus on qualifications unless you are a first or 2nd jobber or unless you are stressing how you have kept your skills up to date. Focus on what you have delivered. Make any management speak appropriate and be careful with jargon, don't assume the person reading it can understand it. If I can't understand it, it goes in the reject pile.

Check your Twitter and Facebook feeds and make sure nothing inappropriate is in there, if the company is serious about you, they may check. Likewise update your LinkedIn profile
get previous colleagues to recommend you on there (every little helps). Check your voice mail, I rang someone to offer him a job once, his VM was rude and foul mouthed so instead of a job offer he got a PFO. I'd lost confidence in his professionalism

Research the job, the company and the person interviewing you.


----------



## Newbie-employee (2 Jun 2015)

thedaddyman said:


> Check your voice mail, I rang someone to offer him a job once, his VM was rude and foul mouthed so instead of a job offer he got a PFO. I'd lost confidence in his professionalism.



Are you Roy Keane ?  
(As the manager of Sunderland, I believe, he rang up a player to check see if the player (MOTD occasional panellist) would play. The call went through to voicemail ..... 'WHAAAAAATSAAAAAPPPPPP?' ['What's up?'].  Roy hung up without leaving a message and reported later that you couldn't take seriously someone with that kind of voice-mail !)


----------



## STEINER (2 Jun 2015)

Agencies and career coaches vary with what they say the CV should have.  I have met with a good career coach recently. Chronological CV is fine, just with a job from 10-30 years ago, a one-liner is sufficient, especially if you have had multiple jobs or roles since then.  Functional CV which omits dates and highlights your relevant skills to the organisation and your qualifications is an ok option also.  Strictly 2 pages.  Its all about your skills and how you can add value to the employer.  Transferable skills and adaptability are important as well as a cultural fit between employee and organisation.

CVs or application forms may not be read by a person in large organisations.  The HR software will search for keywords and the applicant needs to hit those buzzwords mentioned in the job spec to even reach human eyes.


----------



## elcato (2 Jun 2015)

Latrade said:


> Plus if you've gone through college, I'll assume you did ok in school, so don't need leaving cert or school details.


I never put my school results cos I was a mature student which is just as well as my Leaving cert was atrocious.


----------



## STEINER (2 Jun 2015)

elcato said:


> I never put my school results cos I was a mature student which is just as well as my Leaving cert was atrocious.



LOL.  Mine was quite good, its just it was so long ago! no A1, B1, plain old A/B/C etc

I had a public sector interview recently and I had to "fill out a form" for the interview and page 1 needed my leaving cert subjects and grades which after several third level and professional qualifications I struggled to remember the relevant details.  Saddo that I am, I still have the handwritten results from the school on results day to assist me.

I never mention my LC year or LC or my school on my CV.

I am aware of a tech company that requires a minimum 2.1 preferably 1.1 degree in maths/finance/physics etc, at least 450 LC points and breakdown of such from graduates or maybe even developers with little experience, as if a 2.1/1.1 wasn't proof of academic record.


----------

